# Wyatt Pads



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I just bought my first ever Wyatt Pad after talking to others and receiving great reviews. I LOVE it! I have the Ranch Pad lll in the barrel racing size. Now I am going to have to order my daughter one 

index


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Never heard of those! What do you like about them? I love the dressage pad, but too pricey for my wallet


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Fit like a glove, looks good and wicks away the moisture. Everything I want a pad to do


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I wonder if they can be ordered without the concho. That kind of makes it look cheap.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

What are they made of, synthetic felt (misnomer) wool felt? I couldn't find any info on that. If it's synthetic then it's very pricey.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Wool felt and I love the conchos... must be better quality than they appear.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

I've heard good things about them, but my pocket is waaaaaay too tight to pay that much for a new saddlepad, when my wooly one still works :lol:


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Thanks for the info, guess I better start pinching pennies!!


----------

